# Moving to KL



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,
My family and I are moving to KL in October. My husband will be working in midvally.
We would appreciate any recommendations on where is a good place to live. We are australian and my daughter is 1 1/2. So we would like to be in a safe,child friendly area where we can meet other expats. Also how does everyone go with the food for there kids?


----------



## olivyap2 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think if you husband is working in Midvalley, you should consider places near Taman Seputeh or Bangsar. Both areas are not bad. However, it's all depending on your budget. You can search in the internet on choices available. The prices are from RM2k & above.


----------



## sherv25 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, Bangsar is a good place for you to stay, it's expat favorite place. 
Bangsar is location at central of kuala lumpur / Petaling Jaya. it's easy accessible to many place especially to KL town center. 
Food and beverages, there are many restaurant and groceries nearby, eg Bangsar shopping center , bangsar village, garden mid valley mall. You do not have to worry about having difficulty getting food around, there are at least 3-4 groceries around that area. 
will you be getting a car here? 
What is your budget for rent a condo unit ?


----------



## narisettinaidu (Aug 1, 2012)

Bangsar is good


----------



## oliversdownunder (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi we stayed in Sri Tiara condos for our first month here which is about a 5 min walk to Mid Valley and I have a friend that lives in Sri Langit which is also within walking distance to Mid Valley. It all depends on budget etc and if your work is paying for accommodation. We live in Mont Kiara which is about a 10min drive from Mid Valley depending on traffic. I also belong to MANZA which is Malaysian Australian NZ Association and have made heaps of friends through this. We have what is called Mini Manza which is a group that meet every Monday for mums/dads and preschoolers at various play places throughout KL. My children are at school but I still tag along to these meet ups just so I get to socialise with other mums and dads.


----------



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

oliversdownunder said:


> Hi we stayed in Sri Tiara condos for our first month here which is about a 5 min walk to Mid Valley and I have a friend that lives in Sri Langit which is also within walking distance to Mid Valley. It all depends on budget etc and if your work is paying for accommodation. We live in Mont Kiara which is about a 10min drive from Mid Valley depending on traffic. I also belong to MANZA which is Malaysian Australian NZ Association and have made heaps of friends through this. We have what is called Mini Manza which is a group that meet every Monday for mums/dads and preschoolers at various play places throughout KL. My children are at school but I still tag along to these meet ups just so I get to socialise with other mums and dads.


Thanks for the information, my husband is going over in a couple of weeks & planned on looking at mont kiara as he had heard good reports. Our budget is around 5,000 rm


----------

